# Racing near Chattanooga TN?



## bigmooseracer (Mar 19, 2002)

Going on vacation in north GA, just outside of Chattanooga, TN.

Looking for some racing nearby.

I know about Ft. Oglethorpe, but how about some others?

Looking for oval pan, and on road touring, inside or out.

Thanks!


----------



## JW Housley (May 21, 2002)

*Racing*

There is a track in Crossville TN about indoor carpet oval!!! Touring cars, Pan Cars, Legends, Mini-T's! Probably about 1.5 hours north!


----------



## pHREDD (Feb 17, 2006)

There is a racing club in Chattanooga. Their web address is chattanoogarc.com


----------

